# Lupine Blika X4/4 SC/7 headlamp



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2017)

Was searching on the Lupine website, and found out they released a new headlamp/helmet light. The Blika has three leds, and one of them is used as spotlight. Besides that, it also features a red and green led mode.
It does has high output with 2100 max lumens. Does anyone here has the Lupine Piko? The Piko has a max of 1800 lumens, so that's quite close. If I read the description of the Blika, it looks like it's basically the Piko, but with an 
added spot led. Can Piko owners confirm if the Piko really is a floody light?














https://www.lupine.de/products/headlamps/blika-x


----------



## Szemhazai (Sep 11, 2017)

2100 lumens for 60 seconds ? 

Pixo X6 over time... (-5*C wind 3-4 m/s -> Wind Chill Factor -10*C) (targeted at 10m - markers every 5m) 





Beside that it's floody enough


----------



## kj2 (Sep 11, 2017)

Szemhazai said:


> 2100 lumens for 60 seconds ?


Don't know about the stepdown. Do think there is one, but not at 60- 180 seconds. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Dio (Sep 17, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Don't know about the stepdown. Do think there is one, but not at 60- 180 seconds. Thanks for the pictures



Depends how hot they are happy running it without fear to user safety or longevity of their product..

There HAS to be a stepdown whether or not it is gradual or sudden remains to be seen. How bright after 60 seconds is still just a guess.. There isn't that much thermal mass by the looks of it and surely too small for active cooling.. 

Most headlamps pushing upwards of 1000Lm get very hot, very fast from my personal experience so would hope the turbo is only short lived but able to be reset should the user need another quick burst..


----------



## FlashlightR (Oct 18, 2017)

Are there any reviews of this new headlamp? I like the design.


----------



## FlashlightR (Oct 20, 2017)

I contacted Lupine (Wolf) and he told me that they are planning to release a neutral white (4500k) version of the Blika headlamp next year. 

I like the idea of the bluetooth remote controller and the programmable spot and flood modes of the light. Dimmable red and green light is also nice to have. 

What do you members think of this multi purpose light?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Like the programmable spot/flood option and the colour option. A remote is not for me. Prefer a button on the light.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ordered the Blika, in a Black Friday sale. Not in stock atm so have to wait a bit. Will posted some photos once it's in


----------



## sledhead (Nov 25, 2017)

Congrats....I never thought of checking Lupine for a black friday sale.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 26, 2017)

I always liked the look of Lupine but, could never get over their lack of neutral white options, pricing, and expensive proprietary batteries. It's nice to hear they finally may one day offer a 4500K option. Now, if they could just get more competitive with their pricing. It seems pretty crazy what they are charging for these lights considering you can get a high end custom diving light with 50 times the water resistance, a much tougher body, and around the same output for about the same price. And their batteries, $300US for $20 worth of 18650's with a cheap led battery gauge that is just ridiculous imo:shakehead.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Received my 4SC today, but ran in to an issue. I charged the battery pack right out of the box, as Lupine recommends. The pack indicator stated 40% charge. The indicator on the charger turned green within 30-45 minutes. But the battery pack indicator still said 40%. Then I connected the pack with the light. The voltage indicator on the light stated 8.3V, which should be 100% charged. However, after a short dog walk I heard one beep and the battery pack indicator gave me a blinking 20% indication.

Plugged the pack in again, and after 30 minutes the charger indicator turned green again. Pack indicator still said 20% fuel left.

So, what's wrong?

Edit; I left the pack on the charger during the night. Didn't help, the pack still says 20% charged.

Edit 2: so after some reading it looks like my battery needs calibration. Can be done via the Charger One or manually. Don't have the Charger One, so can do it that way.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Some quick pics


----------

